# Just a idea



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

A few forums i have been on has had a Movie and a Music section aswell as a phrooooooar for the guys and a phroooar for the girls section. A bit off topic for a Muscle building forum but was good fun.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

nobody said:


> A few forums i have been on has had a Movie and a Music section aswell as a phrooooooar for the guys and a phroooar for the girls section. A bit off topic for a Muscle building forum but was good fun.


We have a phrrrrrrrrroar section it's called the Adult lounge and the Male animal, you have to apply to join them once you've posted and been a member long enough.

We also have a recommended films thread here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/27274-recommend-some-good-films-youve-seen-lately.html


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

o i see thanks Fatman


----------

